# Borsa Bella Double Giveaway!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

It is hard to believe but my blog just had it's first birthday and with over 115,000 hits! 
My friend and sponsor Melissa at Borsa Bella has generously donated a $50 gift certificate for a new giveaway. She just added some cool new fabrics, an iPad cover and 
this adorable new "Roo" bag above. I posted a lot more pictures on my blog today. To enter you just head over and add a comment, answering the question "What is on your gadget wish list?" You can also earn a bonus entry by following Piewacket on facebook, the link is on the post, _all_ my facebook followers are automatically entered in ALL my giveaways!

*~Kindleboard Bonus~*
As a special *thank you* from both BB & I to all our Kindleboard supporters, we are giving away this pretty Roo bag here. After you read the post and comment then *come back* here and leave a comment on _this_ thread telling us your favorite new pattern, there is a photo of a stack of 9 to choose from, so you can refer to them by number 1-9. I will select one winner from this post, at random using ransom.org. to receive the Roo!​
* Just one more note: You must comment here on _this_ thread to be entered in the bonus Roo bag giveaway. I noticed a few people added their pattern pick to my blog comments but I need to keep the two separate... thanks!​


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love the green Roo bag you have pictured, but I guess my favorite would be the red #5. Thanks for the giveaway opportunity!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Favorite design: #4 (from the top)
I also like #7, but I already own the K2 Travel bag in it. Lovely!


BTW:
I LOVE your blog!!
Stunning photography.
I just became a follower on Facebook (not only for the extra chance to win)
Thanks for adding more beauty and style to the world.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh very cool.'

I like Design #4 too.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 7, 2010)

Beautiful fabrics, I especially liked #3


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Love the fabrics! It's hard to choose a favorite, but I'd go with #2.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the chance to enter. I, too, liked number 3.


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

LOVE the fabrics!  My favs are #2 and #9...


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I love these bags!  They are so cute and my fabric choice would be #9.






edited to change the # of the sample I liked.  After looking at them over and over, I have decided the last fabric would be more versatile.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Tough decision, but I think my favorite new fabric is the one on the bottom!  (#1 or #9, depending on which way you count!)


----------



## kory (May 29, 2009)

Love #3 too


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

My favorite fabrics are #1 and #9.  Love them!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think #4 (from the top) is my favorite - thanks!


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, man.  I think #9 is so classy and cool!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

it's a really cute bag, thanks for the info.
  Kdawna


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I like #9


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

4,5, and 8 from the top of the stacked ones are my faves. I LOVE that horizontal bag w/ the pocket!  Borsa Bella ROCKS!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I absolutely love the new fabric (#3 is my fav) it is so adorable!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I love the botany of desire print


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Stunning photos as always!

#9 Black London is my favorite--I fell for that pattern when it first showed up a few weeks ago.  My first Roo Bag arrived this week with it, and I love it even more in person.

But #8 caught my eye this time around.  Hmm.....I don't have anything BB in red yet.....


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I am so in love with those roo bags. Thanks for the special giveaway!
I'd have to go with the bottom one (#9).


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Like so many others, I love number 4 also.
Thank you so much for another contest.  
deb


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the new bags. Hope I posted in the right place on your site - was a little confused 'cause I didn't see any other KBers there. Signed up for FB and really like #7 from the top with a close runner up of #9. Love your blog - what fun!


----------



## corky1234 (Jun 12, 2009)

Love #4....makes me smile, just like your beautiful site which always inspires me to put more color in my life.
Thank you!!!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

nice bag


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for having the give-away.  I think #4 from top is my favorite new pattern.  Also love #3, which I think is Botany of Desire.


----------



## littlebitsnana (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the new fabrics. Hard to choose a fav but I believe it would have to be #4.  Thanks for the chance to win. I love your blog.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh my, how to pick a favorite fabric when they are all so awesome?!?!?!   I like #'s 4, 8 and 9... 8 and 9 being my favs, but I can't decide between them two!! 

Awesome blog by the way! and thanks for the chance to win!

Changed my mind    I like #4 best, with #1 following a close second!!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I love the new spring patterns, #3 is my favorite!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I love the black and brown #9.

Also, I know I am spacey at times, but I couldn't find a link to FB on your blog page that showed these bags anywhere.

Paula ny


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I love #1 (top of pile).  Do you know the name of this fabric?  I've already got 6 BB bags, but would love another!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love #8, I think it would be lovely with my Red Ginkgo Oberon Cover.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I love fabric #9.  Very elegant!

luvshihtzu


----------



## 3pointers (Jan 8, 2010)

I like #3 - the black with multi-colored flowers.  It most closely resembles Black Betty's skin and would also not show dirt as quickly.

However, all of them are lovely and it's difficult narrowing down the choices.


----------



## tigresslily (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm going to have to go with #3 as my favourite, but it's close with #9


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My favorite patterns are #4 & #9. Love the spring colors but also love the crispness of black & white. Love the new roo!!


----------



## splash883 (Apr 10, 2010)

I love these bags!!!!  But I have to say that my favorites are #8 & #9!  Beautiful!
Blessings,
Kelsey


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

This is getting a lot of interest


----------



## seshat (Apr 13, 2010)

It was hard to choose which was my favorite, but I keep coming back to #4 - it just looks so fresh.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is too good to be true! I love #7 but also #1. My favorite would be #7. Thanks


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

How could one decide?  I like #4, #6 & #7 the best. I think!


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

Definitely number 3, its got great colors and it's still dark. I have 2 kids, I have to consider the possibility of stains. Like caramel center easter eggs that have melted in the bottom of my bag because my 5 year old forgot she gave me a present. lol. Piewacket is a great site, it's busy! And the bags on borsabella.com are all great looking! Have you seen the giraffe one on her site? I almost died when I saw it, I loooove giraffes.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

#8 is definitely my favorite new fabric.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

As usual, they are all great. But #8 is my favorite.


----------



## Tracey (Mar 18, 2010)

I love #1 and 7 and they would go so well with my pink skin K2


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks to you and Melissa what a great give away

I love all the fabrics but if i had to choose then #9 the bottom bag.


----------



## ChatNoir (Dec 21, 2009)

Definitely #8, the red and white flowers also featured in a single photo.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Please enter me for #7!  Thank  you!


----------



## KathyRN218 (Mar 14, 2010)

My favorite is definitly the bottom one -- Love my Borsa Bella bag!!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I loved number 9. Thanks for the great contest!

Melissa


----------



## lvnknit (Mar 12, 2010)

hmmm, I am thinking that the red rocks would neatly tie up my kindle 1 with the soon to arrive "swimmer" skin and red m-edge cover?!  EITHER  that or I need a new cover to go with the blue swimmer skin,  lol


----------



## joyzilli (Feb 23, 2010)

I love #8, although I think they are all beautiful!!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I think I like the third pattern from the top. It looks like it has a LOT of different colors in it so it would match any cover.


----------



## theperfectbridezilla (Apr 10, 2010)

Even though I don't have the kindle yet *HAVEN'T DECIDED ON THE EREADER*,.... I am slowly purchasing my accessories.  

I love all of her BB Bags.  I would select 4, 7, and 9.


----------



## HoosierDoula (Jan 29, 2010)

LOVE Borsa Bella bags!!  They are all gorgeous ..although I think my fav is #9 ..although I own a bag in #8 

~Susan


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

oh oh oh!  8 and 9 are my favorites!!! My apple case arrived today, but my 64 gig 3G iPad hasn't shipped yet. I absolutely must get a BB for it! My K2 BB goes everywhere!

ginny


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I love #8.  

I've been on a real red kick lately....my K1 skin is red roses, my new netbook is red, I just bought a red anti-gravity chair, my Blackberry is red, and for Christmas my boys got me red dishes, a red robe, and a red pea coat!  Oh, and I just redecorated my bathroom.....in red and brown.


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay, I think #3 is my overall fave, but I LOVE #4, 6, 7, and 8, too! Melissa has such gorgeous fabrics!


----------



## KaseyCaye (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm going to have to go with #7 though it took me 25 minutes to come to that decision....I love them all!


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Number 3 is lovely. #4 isn't bad either!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Beautiful!  I love #9 the one you have featured in the first photo.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the chance on this giveaway, how sweet!

I chose #9......So elegant!!!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I really love both 8 and 9. If forced to choose, it would be 9.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

#2 - so spring like - winter is over  

#9 - classy


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

They're all beautiful, but I think #7 is my fav.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> 4,5, and 8 from the top of the stacked ones are my faves. I LOVE that horizontal bag w/ the pocket! Borsa Bella ROCKS!


*The winner is pawsplus, comment 16 chosen via random.org! Yay!!
*

Melissa and I want to everyone that entered and for all the support!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Congratulations to pawsplus!!!!  Very cool!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Octochick said:


> *The winner is pawsplus, comment 16 chosen via random.org! Yay!!
> *
> 
> Melissa and I want to everyone that entered and for all the support!


Congrats, Pawplus!!!! Can't wait to see which print you chose!


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Octochick said:


> *The winner is pawsplus, comment 16 chosen via random.org! Yay!!
> *
> 
> Melissa and I want to everyone that entered and for all the support!


congrats to a lucky winner!


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I couldn't BELIEVE it when I got the PM! I never win ANYTHING, LOL!  I think the last thing I won was a german chocolate cake in a cakewalk in the 1st grade! 

Can't wait to get it!


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Woo hoo, congrats!  (And LOL about the cakewalk!!)


----------

